# can secondary applicant travel without primary applicant?



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,
I am a state (ACT) sponsored PR. I am the primary applicant. can my spouse travel alone first? and can he travel alone even if i travel first, get my visa endorsed and come back to return later? 

this is going to impact all our settling plans so some clarity on this would be great. if there is a URLon this from oz govt. even better. please help. 

regards
Aurita


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Aurita, 

I was the secondary applicant on a skilled independent PR and it said quite clearly on my visa (in the passport) 'No entry before [name of primary applicant]'. 

So we entered together and after that I was free to come and go on my own. 

Do you have your visa already? If so does it specify? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

There are 2 stipulations:

1. You will have to validate your visa first. Your partner cannot validate before you.

2. Your partner must validate before the first date of entry given to you.

Therefore you can validate/emigrate at different times, just bearing in mind 1. and 2.

Dolly


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Karen, i just re-read my visa grant letter - it does not seem to specify anything. Dolly thanks. that is helpful! if there by any chance a URL that i can read through it would help. if not this is great!


----------



## charithraraj (Jun 11, 2009)

Just double check with the CO, one of my friend who was the secondary applicant entered down under before the primary applicant. They also had the uncertainty whether the secondary applicant was allowed to enter first, but once they checked with the CO, he confirmed there's no such restriction and the things included in the grant letter are only applicable.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks Charithraraj, I have sent a mail to the CO and to the - thanks for the thought! what you say makes sense and worth checking


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

let me know what you find out


----------



## pc (Oct 25, 2008)

Aurita said:


> Karen, i just re-read my visa grant letter - it does not seem to specify anything. Dolly thanks. that is helpful! if there by any chance a URL that i can read through it would help. if not this is great!


Your grant letter will not have this condition in it.

Your visa label may have a condition 8502 on it - have a look at your visa label.

Regards
Peter


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks Peter I will do that and will update this forum on what my CO says as well.


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, 
I had mentioned that I would update this forum about the restrictions on travel for secondary applicant. Well, I just heard back today that since there are no restrictions mentioned, and they referred to my grant letter, there is no restriction of travel for any one who has a visa under our PR grant number. Hope this helps others who are thinking about their move. 

regards
Aurita


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for the update Aurita.

So to clarify, it means the secondary applicant can validate before the main applicant?

Dolly


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

hi,

I want to get entry single, after getting job I will bring my partner. How long time I will get for bring my partner


era





Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are 2 stipulations:
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

era u can get her anytime provided her visa is validated after an initial entry. i.e. she can come with you, go back and once you have a job, she can come as and when. it can be after a year/2 years or anytime till the 5 yrs of visa validity.


----------



## maverick343 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello Aurita,

Really neat that you took the effort and came back to update the forum and shared the knowledge. Great going...

Cheers,
Maverick


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thankyou Aurita...for that update
hari99999
.......................................................................................................................
TRA Positive September 2007
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

*sec applicant can travel without primary applicant*

Dolly 
yes, as per DIAC GSM office's response, any one including secondary applicant can travel first and alone on my current visa - a PR under 176 state sponsorship. 

All, I am not sure if it is different for others. I think you should double check to be sure before assuming anything. from the wording of the response, it reads that if there are no restrictions mentioned in the grant letter, it means just that. and to everyone else, i was glad to share what i learnt since I have learnt a lot from this forum and today have a PR thanks to people who shared everyday generously 
speaking of which I have about 17 rejections for jobs right now and am pretty despondent on ever getting a job in Canberra ) in even a related area ! but well.... it will be a fun adventure to take up a temp role and figure our way out


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Aurita, i think teh recruiters are waiting for me to get my PR so that we can go together hehehe..


----------



## Aurita (Feb 23, 2009)

anj, absolutely! ask them to hurry


----------



## gsanprasad (Mar 9, 2011)

*Secondry applicant*



Aurita said:


> Hi,
> I had mentioned that I would update this forum about the restrictions on travel for secondary applicant. Well, I just heard back today that since there are no restrictions mentioned, and they referred to my grant letter, there is no restriction of travel for any one who has a visa under our PR grant number. Hope this helps others who are thinking about their move.
> 
> regards
> Aurita


Hi Aurita,

I am secondary applicant and want to make entry before the primary applicant. My CO said anyone can travel with no restriction. You has any issue or delay while making the entry first as secondary applicant?. Thanks in advance

Regards,
Anu


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Anu

Yes you can travel in any order.. Aurita did teh same and had no issues. i am in touch with her so i know


----------



## gsanprasad (Mar 9, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi Anu
> 
> Yes you can travel in any order.. Aurita did teh same and had no issues. i am in touch with her so i know


Thanks Anj (Anjali,Anju) for the quick reply.

Regards,
Anu.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi Anu
> 
> Yes you can travel in any order.. Aurita did teh same and had no issues. i am in touch with her so i know


How sure are you guys about this? I am very concerned about this as my migration agent told me that the main applicant must enter first?! I'm the secondary applicant and was planning to go in July if we have the visa and my wife, the main applicant, will follow in December. Please, how can I know for sure?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

The best way is to check with your case officer at DIAC. 

Cheers,
Karen


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

kaz101 said:


> The best way is to check with your case officer at DIAC.
> 
> Cheers,
> Karen


Thank you, will try and find out once we have a case officer. All the best!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi herman

well, i know the lady personally, and i am 100% sure her husband traveled first and she followed with her son and that she was the primary applicant.


----------



## HermanB (Apr 15, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi herman
> 
> well, i know the lady personally, and i am 100% sure her husband traveled first and she followed with her son and that she was the primary applicant.


That is very good to hear, and I really hope that is true. I am planning to fly on the 26th of July to Melbourne, and my wife only 10 December. I will be angry if we do both go, and having to get a return ticket at great expense for my wife, and it was not necessary, lol. Thank you for the reply and will keep you updated on what our case officer says once we have one, if that's ok?

All the best for your new life in Melbourne!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks herman 
wish you luck as well


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

Hello, I am interested in this thread, and would like to ask!!

My wife is the main applicant she is 475 regional skilled sponsored, if me and my wife entered Australia to activate our visas and my wife left Australia for 6 months maybe a year, could I stay in Australia by myself? The 475 is not permanent its only a 3 year visa.

Thanks james


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,

In case of 475 Visa (Skilled - Regional Sponsored) secondary applicant will not be permitted to enter without the primary applicant for the first time. After that for each subsequent entry the applicants are free to travel independent of each other.


----------



## forlorn79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I did not see any rules on the grant letter as well. However i did see the condition is stated online when i clicked on my dependants that they cant enter first before the primary applicant. All of us must enter before end of May 2013 so i decided to plan all of us to enter end of March 2013 and i hope that will not only be our initial but our "permanent" entry as well 

Interesting though that my agent told me to strictly enter together :confused2:


----------



## Dush (Jul 2, 2012)

charithraraj said:


> Just double check with the CO, one of my friend who was the secondary applicant entered down under before the primary applicant. They also had the uncertainty whether the secondary applicant was allowed to enter first, but once they checked with the CO, he confirmed there's no such restriction and the things included in the grant letter are only applicable.


There is no any condition like secondary applicant should enter after/with the primary applicant in our visa grant letter as well.
Thanks for the info, i will double check with CO.


----------



## Anup Achari (Jan 12, 2015)

Dear All,

I have similar query and worry. My agent says primary applicant has to visit first. My wife (skill subclass 190) is primary. Not sure if any rule is changed in the recent past.

Please let me know if anybody have any information about secondary applicant entering Australia before primary applicant.

Thanks,
Anup


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Anup Achari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have similar query and worry. My agent says primary applicant has to visit first. My wife (skill subclass 190) is primary. Not sure if any rule is changed in the recent past.
> 
> ...


anyone can travel in any order


----------

